# Zuckerberg will 45 Milliarden spenden



## Straycatsfan (1. Dezember 2015)

Fast gesamtes Facebook-Vermögen: Mark Zuckerberg will 45 Milliarden Dollar spenden - FOCUS Online

Ist das ne Ansage vor Weihnachten, oder ist es eine Ansage?


----------



## Kerkilabro (2. Dezember 2015)

Vor den dritten Weltkrieg alles weg damit.


----------



## DKK007 (2. Dezember 2015)

Wohl eher ein Trick zum Steuern sparen. Er spendet es ja an seine eigene Stiftung.


----------



## warawarawiiu (2. Dezember 2015)

Er zahlt also seine Anteile, auf die dauer seines Lebens verteilt, in seine eigene Stiftung.

Meh.........


----------



## DKK007 (2. Dezember 2015)

Finde nur, das das ganze nicht wirklich eine UserNews wert ist.


----------



## DarkScorpion (2. Dezember 2015)

Also einen Link mit einem Einzeiler zu versehen ist keine Usernews.

Da hätte man etwas mehr Zeit investieren müssen, sry

Tante Edith sagt so würde eine User news in etwa aussehen.



> Topic: Mark Zuckerberg will 45 Mrd $ spenden.
> 
> Newsteil:
> 
> ...



Das hat mich jetzt nicht all zu viel Zeit gekostet und alle Infos sind da, ohne auf den Link zu gehen


----------



## Rizzard (2. Dezember 2015)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Er zahlt also seine Anteile, auf die dauer seines Lebens verteilt, in seine eigene Stiftung.
> 
> Meh.........



Also selbst wenn man das auf viele Jahre verteilt, wären mehrere Milliarden immer noch beachtlich.
Das Geld kommt doch trotzdem an, völlig egal in welche Stiftung es fließt?


----------



## Metalic (2. Dezember 2015)

Der Typ ist sehr clever. Spart sich dadurch jede Menge steuern und poliert sein Image kräftig auf. Bei diesem Fb Kram vielleicht keine so schlechte Idee 

Dennoch finde ich es gut was er macht.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (2. Dezember 2015)

Ist doch egal ob es seine eigene Stiftung ist. Hauptsache es wird den richtigen Leuten damit geholfen.
Es ist nicht das erste mal das er was gespendet hat, unter anderem hat er eine ganze Schule in einer sozial schwachen Gegend bauen lassen.


----------



## Lexx (2. Dezember 2015)

nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> unter anderem hat er eine ganze Schule in einer sozial schwachen Gegend bauen lassen.


Eine GANZE Schule? EINE ganze? 
me wow.  Was für eine Leistung. 

Eine halbe gäbs vielleicht auch im Bauchladen?

Ich nehme mal an, er hat nicht mal selbst den "Grundstein" gelegt.

Bei soviel humanistischer Selbstaufgabe kann man nur mehr auf Knien zu Kreuze kriechen.
Und dem Obama eigentlich nur mehr gleich den Nobelpreis wieder abnehemen.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (2. Dezember 2015)

Lexx schrieb:


> Eine GANZE Schule? EINE ganze?
> me wow.  Was für eine Leistung.
> 
> Eine halbe gäbs vielleicht auch im Bauchladen?
> ...



Dein Sarkasmus kannste dir sparen, es gibt genug Leute die Geld haben und garnix machen !!!


----------



## Hänschen (2. Dezember 2015)

Soweit ich weiss spendet die Oberschicht niemals für die Unterschicht, man soll ja auch keine Tauben füttern denn sie vermehren sich dann zu stark


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Dezember 2015)

So wie ich das verstehe, wird Facebook erstmal 2 Monate abgeschaltet, weil Zuckerbern in Elternzeit geht:
Der Postillon


----------



## Rolk (2. Dezember 2015)

Na hoffentlich kommt von dem Geld auch etwas an. Das wäre nicht die erste wohltätige Stiftung, die auf ihrem Geld sitzt und wenig bis nichts rausrückt.


----------



## Laudian (2. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe den Thread mal in den Wirtschaftsbereich verschoben.

In Zukunft bitte entweder die User-News Regeln beachten oder in einem passenden Unterforum posten.


----------



## Adi1 (2. Dezember 2015)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wohl eher ein Trick zum Steuern sparen. Er spendet es ja an seine eigene Stiftung.



Richtig, Stiftungen sind nur dazu da, um zu Lebzeiten Steuern zu sparen 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, einer hat verstanden, wie dass abläuft


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Dezember 2015)

Lass ihn doch Steuern sparen, ist doch legitim. Wenn am Ende das Geld auch tatächlich für Bedürftige genutzt wird, isses doch egal, ob der Mann Steuern gespart hat.

Wenn die Reichen nichts spenden, isses ja auch nicht richtig.

Lieber spart er Steuern, und das Geld kommt am Ende tatsächlich Bedürftigen zu Gute, als wenn er das Geld für sich verprasst.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (2. Dezember 2015)

Er hat in der Welt ja genug Schaden angerichtet, soll er halt an seine eigene Stiftung spenden


----------



## Threshold (2. Dezember 2015)

Welchen Schaden hat er denn angerichtet?


----------



## SaftSpalte (2. Dezember 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Welchen Schaden hat er denn angerichtet?




Volksverdummung auf der ganzen Erde !  Er hat RTL ergänzt !


----------



## Straycatsfan (2. Dezember 2015)

Laudian schrieb:


> Ich habe den Thread mal in den Wirtschaftsbereich verschoben.
> 
> In Zukunft bitte entweder die User-News Regeln beachten oder in einem passenden Unterforum posten.



Habe die Regeln mal gelesen.)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Dezember 2015)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> So wie ich das verstehe, wird Facebook erstmal 2 Monate abgeschaltet, weil Zuckerbern in Elternzeit geht:
> Der Postillon


Da werden dann aber nicht wenige nach einem stabilen Haken in der Decke suchen weil ohne das Geraffel die nicht lebensfähig sind
Ist jetzt natürlich die Frage ob wirklich ein Wohltäter oder nur ein geschickter Marketingschachzug am Ende steht.


----------



## MfDoom (5. Dezember 2015)

Wenn ein Multimilliardär Geld von seinem Konto an eine Stiftung überweist die er komplett kontrolliert dann ist das kein Spenden sondern das ist wie Geld von einem Konto aufs andere zu überweisen. Das ist nichts weiter als Geldwäsche für Milliardäre. Er sorgt dafür das keiner seiner Nachfahren jemals Geldprobleme haben wird.

Auch interessant zu dem Thema: https://medium.com/@anildash/how-to-look-at-the-chan-zuckerberg-initiative-f357e5dd8c63#.mfmgdn246

Das Geld an die Schule hat er übrigends gespendet als der Film über ihn herauskam um sein Image aufzupolieren


----------



## Threshold (5. Dezember 2015)

SaftSpalte schrieb:


> Volksverdummung auf der ganzen Erde !  Er hat RTL ergänzt !



Das war nicht er, sondern die ganze Typen, die sich dort selbst darstellen und von anderen geliebt und beachtet werden wollen.
So ist der Mensch eben, er will sich mitteilen und Zuckerberg hat dafür eine Plattform geschaffen.
So eine Plattform gab es vorher auch schon, nur im kleineren Maßstab.


----------



## Leob12 (5. Dezember 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das war nicht er, sondern die ganze Typen, die sich dort selbst darstellen und von anderen geliebt und beachtet werden wollen.


Naja, dafür gibts mittlerweile Instagram. Schlimmer als Facebook. 
Geschätzt 75% sind entweder posende Typen im Fitnessstudio, leichtbekleidete "Models", Essen (meist von den zwei vorherigen Usertypen^^). 
Instagram gehört zwar mittlerweile Facebook, aber sofern man gewisse Seiten/User auf Facebook blockt ist es erträglich.


----------



## Threshold (5. Dezember 2015)

Ich weiß, was du meinst, ich mache bei sowas sowieso nicht mit.
Aber meine Kinder machen das und die Gesellschaft scheint die Jugendlichen dazu zu zwingen, denn wenn du nicht bei Facebook und Co. bist, lebst du praktisch nicht und niemand kennt dich.
Schon komisch. Als ich jünger war, bin ich zu meinen Kumpels hingefahren und haben zusammen abgehängt.
Das ging wunderbar, aber heute scheint das ja nicht mehr zu reichen.

Ich geben Zuckerberg aber doch nicht die Schuld daran. Wenn er das nicht "erfunden" hätte, hätte es ein anderer gemacht.
Schlimm ist ja, dass ich mit meinem Fernseher inzwischen auch alles teilen soll.


----------



## -Kerby- (5. Dezember 2015)

Ich nenne sowas ein Mittel zum Zweck...

Ich mein, jeder tobt gerade wegen Zuckerberg...
Fragt euch mal, wieviel Warren Buffet ausgibt.
Der ist aktuell 3. platzierter im Ranking der reichsten Menschen weltweit.
Wenn er nicht spenden würde, wäre er der reichste Mensch der Welt.

Die Frage ist bloß, ob sein Geld auch dort ankommt, wo wir es alle erwarten...?


----------



## Threshold (5. Dezember 2015)

-Kerby- schrieb:


> Die Frage ist bloß, ob sein Geld auch dort ankommt, wo wir es alle erwarten...?



Also ich hoffe das schon und ich glaube z.B. Bill Gates, was er mit seiner Stiftung machen will. Warren hat seine Kohle ja auch Gates Stiftung gegeben.


----------



## Leob12 (5. Dezember 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich weiß, was du meinst, ich mache bei sowas sowieso nicht mit.
> Aber meine Kinder machen das und die Gesellschaft scheint die Jugendlichen dazu zu zwingen, denn wenn du nicht bei Facebook und Co. bist, lebst du praktisch nicht und niemand kennt dich.
> Schon komisch. Als ich jünger war, bin ich zu meinen Kumpels hingefahren und haben zusammen abgehängt.
> Das ging wunderbar, aber heute scheint das ja nicht mehr zu reichen.
> ...


Ganz ehrlich, Facebook ist schon auch nützlich. Einerseits um mit Leuten in Kontakt zu bleiben die noch kein Smartphone haben, oder auch für die Uni mit dem Gruppen für die einzelnen Studienrichtungen in denen man auch nachfragen kann falls etwas unklar sein soll. 
Ich nutze Facebook mittlerweile als Sammelpunkt von Dingen die mich interessieren, meist sind es irgendwelche Sportseiten wie Transfermarkt.de, die offiziellen Seiten der NBA und NFL und irgendwelchen lustigen Seiten wie Postillion/Tagespresse und noch ein paar andere.
Man kann mittlerweile auch auswählen von welcher Seite man keine Beiträge mehr sehen will wenn z.B. Freude ein Bild liken und dergleichen.



-Kerby- schrieb:


> Ich nenne sowas ein Mittel zum Zweck...
> Ich mein, jeder tobt gerade wegen Zuckerberg...
> Fragt euch mal, wieviel Warren Buffet ausgibt.
> Der ist aktuell 3. platzierter im Ranking der reichsten Menschen weltweit.
> ...


Bill Gates hat auch schon Milliarden gespendet^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Dezember 2015)

Straycatsfan schrieb:


> Fast gesamtes Facebook-Vermögen: Mark Zuckerberg will 45 Milliarden Dollar spenden - FOCUS Online
> 
> Ist das ne Ansage vor Weihnachten, oder ist es eine Ansage?



Nö. Das ist einfach nur ein Eingeständniss wie absurd ungleich Vermögen in unserer Welt verteilt ist und zugleich ist es eine eindeutige Demonstration, wer eigentlich die Kontrolle hat. Protip: Kapitalismus vs. Demokratie.


----------



## SaftSpalte (6. Dezember 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich weiß, was du meinst, ich mache bei sowas sowieso nicht mit.
> Aber meine Kinder machen das und die Gesellschaft scheint die Jugendlichen dazu zu zwingen, denn wenn du nicht bei Facebook und Co. bist, lebst du praktisch nicht und niemand kennt dich.
> Schon komisch. Als ich jünger war, bin ich zu meinen Kumpels hingefahren und haben zusammen abgehängt.
> Das ging wunderbar, aber heute scheint das ja nicht mehr zu reichen.
> ...




Ich war noch nie so warm mit Facebook. Bin seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr dort vertreten weil ich es nicht mehr will.

Bekomme heute noch über umwege Mitteilungen, wieso ich die Leute Blockiere. 

Ich habe kein Facebook mehr .


----------



## Leob12 (6. Dezember 2015)

Aber Facebook hat dich noch


----------

